# Bye bye :(



## XOfuzzmiloOX (Apr 10, 2008)

so i just thought i'd let you guys know that i have to sell my mini donkey that i have had for almost four years




i love this guy to death, but i just dont seem to be able to find time to spend with him like i use to. also getting ready to go to college and i dont want to leave him with my parents... but i think i found a good home its just still really hard


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 10, 2008)

Ohhhh, it is always so hard to let go. 4 years is a long time to grow attached. I feel so bad for you, but you have to do what you feel is right. I am sure you will always remember all the good times you had together. A donkeys "friendship" is like no others. I hope you have found the perfect home for him, and his new owners will love him the way you did. (((huggsss))) to both of you. Corinne


----------



## minie812 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sometimes...life changes and we have to do what is right for our furry friends & it is never easy that is for sure, but being you recongnized that you don't have the time and he needs that shows just how great a person you truely are and how much you care for him...GOOD LUCK with his new home!


----------



## XOfuzzmiloOX (Apr 11, 2008)

thanks guys. yeah i know i am doing the right thing, it just seems that the right thing is the hardest. i just want him to be happy and with other donkeys. i have to put his feelings and health before mine.


----------



## tnovak (Apr 16, 2008)

Very admirable!!!!! Will he be close enough that you can go and visit him occassionally? Maybe buy him back when life straightens out some for you? You certainly deserve a big pat on the back for being so responsible-

"i have to put his feelings and health before mine"


----------



## XOfuzzmiloOX (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks guys. yeah the lady i work with has a horse and is a large animal vet. and he will be like 5 minutes away. so i think it will work out and i can go and see him anytime i want!!


----------



## zoey829 (May 1, 2008)

Oh it is sad. But you are putting his needs first and that is important.


----------

